# PVC Valve location? help !!!



## robalino1 (Nov 22, 2004)

Hello! I'm hoping someone can help me, I own a 1997 Nissan Altima GXE and i'm performing a tune up on the car. I been trying to look for the Pvc valve to replace it, but i just don't seem to find it. Does any one know where is this thing located. Please help!!! i'm spent hours looking for it, with no luck! thanks for any inputs.


----------



## dolla82 (Oct 18, 2004)

under the intake manifold on the passenger side. its tough to remove it you have to losen the power steering pump and drop it down to get to it. hope this helps.


----------

